# take a look to the sky just before you die



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2008)

it's the last time you will.................












i was at this show......YouTube - For Whom The Bell Tolls


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 22, 2008)

I saw them in 1990...Guns & roses...Metalica...best concert ever!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I saw them in 1990...Guns & roses...Metalica...best concert ever!!!!


oakland? i was there as well. pretty much ANY show in oakland from '85 - '91. 



i take nice sky pics as well.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 22, 2008)

New mexico......I had the worst flu of my life but shit man it was G & R and Metalica....medics kept comin around askin if I Needed help...Head in my girlfriends lap...puke container next to me...whatever man, I was there!!!!


----------



## toasty1 (Feb 22, 2008)

could you imagin Les Claypool playing for them.......YouTube - Primus Playing Master of Puppets


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2008)

damnit, now i have to move this to the music forum......YouTube - Les Claypool - Rumble of the Diesel 2006 Bonaroo


----------

